# first hunting injury



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ruby got her first battle scar last saturday, only a minor one! a **** pheasant was being stubborn so she gave it a poke up the bum, it returned the compliment as it took flight by giving her a spur on the head


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Aw, poor Ruby. It adds character though!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I would bet the next bird gets more than a poke in the bum by Ruby. She learned a valuable hunting lesson.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

This was Darcy' first hunting injury last month she chased a squirrel, caught it.....then while it was in Darcy's jaws of death the bloody thing spun round and grabbed darcy by the face...claret everywhere all belonging to Darcy....and she still hasnt learnt her lesson..


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Poor Ruby! Riley's got a scar now running almost all the way down her back from going under a barbed wire fence. *sigh*. She must look like we beat her to any normal person on the street with all her scars. :


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

My kids prefer them to be called "Adventure Lines" rather than scars. Mine have lots of stories to tell based on the amount they have............ . No cotton wool for my pups......... Get out there and get amongst it is their motto.........


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

X marks the spot - PIKE has a big 1 on his head - oVer & under a fence - no whiskers - raw nose - bloody nose & tail tip - just part of hunting - he LoVes it !


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

I hate the barbed fences. I think I got a cheep Whoa reinforcment off a barb fence. I saw the fence and Rojo was running reckless straight for it, I called Whoop! he slowed and thought about it, then that fence fliped him over with a Nice cut on his neck, Guess what? Yep he was just about whoa broke after that.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I hate barbed wire on the bottom strands of a fence. I think all my dogs have finally learned how to navigate through the fences without hitting the wire. It took some scars on the back/chest and one down the center of the head. I tell mine EASY to slow them down next to a fence.

Most hunting dogs that have had a animal turn on them on a retrive or catch, will go at it harder next time around.
They will hit a cripple at a full speed run, not giving it a chance to fight back. With squirrels they will do the grab and shake.


----------

